# 100Th unique design Laser inlay



## Constant Laubscher (May 25, 2011)

I have reached the 100Th (not to be found with any other company) unique pen inlay kit :cake::biggrin: 
This one has a Mason Symbol on it.


----------



## lorbay (May 25, 2011)

Way to go Constant.

Lin.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (May 25, 2011)

ohhh, thats way too awesome!  I will need for a payday to roll around so I can get some of those!!!


----------



## pianomanpj (May 25, 2011)

Nice job, Constant!! Looking good!!


----------



## Drstrangefart (May 25, 2011)

To help celebrate, it seems only fair that you send out 1 of each to a total of 100 different people who all happen to have my address. That way, they can each evaluate it and provide a review.


----------



## G1Pens (May 25, 2011)

Congrats on the 100 mark. You kits continue to amaze me. I have done several and they are all first class and look fantastic when completed. Keep it up.


----------



## Johnny westbrook (May 25, 2011)

When will you have them ready for sale?


----------



## witz1976 (May 25, 2011)

Congrats on your 100th Constant.


----------



## USAFVET98 (May 25, 2011)

Congrats on the 100th! And thanks for finally making this one.. I have been waiting patiently LOL.. Now I just have to find some money..


----------



## cmccarter (May 25, 2011)

*Nice*

I think the guys in my lodge would love these

chester


----------



## Boz (May 25, 2011)

The great looking kits just keep on coming.  My Grandfather and Father were both Masons.


----------



## Tom D (May 25, 2011)

Constant, great pen, your inlays are amazing


----------



## thewishman (May 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Constant! Thanks for sticking around after your initial "welcome" here. You have enriched us with your creativity and imagination. (Didn't mean that to sound pompous, sorry.) 

What I mean to say is, I'm glad you're here.


----------



## HeartofaPen (May 25, 2011)

That is really neat inlay kit.  I know several who would love one of those.
Another great design.


----------



## bitshird (May 25, 2011)

Constant, when will they be on your site?? I need a couple.


----------



## skiprat (May 25, 2011)

I think you should have celebrated with a 'Laserlinz' special kit, but I must admit that that one is pretty cool. :biggrin:
I also echo the sentiment about sticking around after your initial welcome here.


----------



## Oldwagon (May 25, 2011)

That is great.I will be looking for this on your site.


----------



## Russell Eaton (May 26, 2011)

Looks good to me. 100 kits finally,  I know that has been a goal for a while. CONGRATULATIONS! !!!


----------



## wizard (May 26, 2011)

Constant, Congratulations on your 100th and it's a beauty! I always love to see what's coming next! Regards, Doc


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your support, without that i would have had an hard time.

There are 106 now and counting.


----------



## Tanner (May 26, 2011)

Wow, you are an awesome artist!


----------



## ThePenWizard (May 27, 2011)

Dang Constant, I just talked to you on Tuesday about making a Mason Pen.. Did not figure you would have it that fast.. Congrats on the BIG 100


----------



## simomatra (May 27, 2011)

Definitely made on the square, well done Constant


----------



## navycop (May 27, 2011)

Neato. Were do you come up with the ideas? Is it due to neccessity?


----------



## gad5264 (May 27, 2011)

Constant, I can see these become a "BIG" hit with people. Love the color combination.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 27, 2011)

navycop said:


> Neato. Were do you come up with the ideas? Is it due to neccessity?


 
Every time someone make a suggestion I put the idea on a list, I am just working down the list.

I do a lot of custom stuff that is not available on my site.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Jun 2, 2011)

cmccarter said:


> I think the guys in my lodge would love these
> 
> chester


When/if these get put on the site, just don't think about the guys at the Lodge.  You have guys at the District level, the Scottish Rite, the Shrine, the York Rite, Grotto.  I can't wait to get one to show off at my Lodge
Jon


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Jun 2, 2011)

Congratulations Constant!


----------



## 76winger (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on hitting the 100 milestone Constant, you've got a great lineup!


----------

